
Ask HN: Why is there no up-vote count shown next to comments - smithmayowa
I will like to know why their are no upvotes count displayed next to comments even though it is obvious that they are counted, I do not know about you but i feel that this feature will enable one quickly filter highly relevant, enlightening and worthwhile comments from general and normal comments particularly on very long threads that tend to test a readers patience. 
I also do understand the mantra that all comment&#x27;s have a certain sense in them, but come on not all comments are equal in this case due to a lot of variables like perhaps the experience and qualification of a writer in relation to the subject matter being discussed.
======
detaro
That was a feature years ago and has been removed, from my understanding
because people focused on the points to much. Using HN search you should be
able to find old discussions of it.

~~~
Findeton
I have to agree with that decision. This web is not about which are the most
popular opinions.

------
protonimitate
I don't think showing comment scores would add anything to the quality of
discussion on HN.

As it is currently, I've noticed an uptick in lower-quality commenting (jokes,
puns, baiting, poorly thought out responses, etc).

I like HN because there are a variety of perspectives, but a good majority of
them come from people who want to have quality discussions. Showing comment
score would entice people to comment what will be popular, not informative or
discussion worthy.

------
jxub
I think it's good that HN avoids this "feature". It would very possibly
enforce an uniform group think, which will be exacerbated by the lack of
subreddits which limits sub-communities from dominating the general mental
landscape.

